# DIY  Project



## north star (Nov 2, 2016)

*# ~ # ~ #*


I have a DIY project where I am doing some repairs
on some ceramic floor & wall tile.

On the floor, there is a gap that I need to fill where
the foundation has shifted slightly over the years,
and the floor tile has moved away from a wall.

My question has to do with what to use to fill the gap.
Will unsanded grout work to fill a gap approx. 3/4"
down to 1/16" wide,  or do I need to use a sealant to
fill this gap ?

Thanks !  


*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## mark handler (Nov 2, 2016)

Elastomeric filler or caulk. It will probably continue movement and you should create an expansion joint in your tile design.


----------



## north star (Nov 2, 2016)

*# ~ # ~ #*

Thanks Mark !

No design involved in this project........I am
doing some cosmetic repairs for a homeowner.
I also have some ceramic tile work that I am
doing.

I have been leaning towards the elastomeric
sealant.


*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## JPohling (Nov 2, 2016)

Always use a flexible material at all changes of plane in tile.  Excellent forum for tile is the "John Bridge Tile Forum"  Click on the tile forum advice.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2016)

Unsanded grout is for small joints so larger spaces would need sanded grout.  I agree that elastomeric caulk is the way to go


----------

